# Should I be taking Iron?



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

So I got some blood tests from my doctor from a while back (I procrastinated a bit) but my hemoglobin was 13.3 the range was 12.0-15.6

I am on 50mcg of Synthroid and I am still so fatigued all the time. Trying to figure out if there is anything else other than my Hashimoto's wrong with me. I am already taking 2000IU of Vitamin D and a B-complex everyday.

I also (on my outdated bloodwork) my Rheumatoid factor was 11.3 and the range was greater than 14...is this something I should be keeping an eye on?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Jessie,

Don't worry about any of these. If the day comes that you need supplements or further testing, your physician will tell you.

Many labs consider 20 to be the low end of the RA factor test.

I personally do not believe in taking supplements unless prescribed. Most supplements are manufactured in China and stamped with a "Distributed in the USA" label, which is not assuring to me at all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessie1 said:


> So I got some blood tests from my doctor from a while back (I procrastinated a bit) but my hemoglobin was 13.3 the range was 12.0-15.6
> 
> I am on 50mcg of Synthroid and I am still so fatigued all the time. Trying to figure out if there is anything else other than my Hashimoto's wrong with me. I am already taking 2000IU of Vitamin D and a B-complex everyday.
> 
> I also (on my outdated bloodwork) my Rheumatoid factor was 11.3 and the range was greater than 14...is this something I should be keeping an eye on?


Have you had a ferritin lab test? Ferritin should be between 50 to 100.

Here is info.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have not had a Ferritin lab done. I think next time I go to the Dr I am going to ask her to run all kinds of blood work. My body is not normal, I don't care what my blood work says and I am going to tell her about these really bad headaches that happen once a week and hopefully she will doing something about that. she always tells me they are sinus related.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessie1 said:


> I have not had a Ferritin lab done. I think next time I go to the Dr I am going to ask her to run all kinds of blood work. My body is not normal, I don't care what my blood work says and I am going to tell her about these really bad headaches that happen once a week and hopefully she will doing something about that. she always tells me they are sinus related.


And? Challenge her. Ask what she intends to do about your sinus related headaches.

I know, "I have an evil mind!"

Trust your instincts. I think you might need to go doctor shopping and I know for a fact that you would benefit from a ferritin test.

If you have read that link on ferritin, you will see that could be the cause of headaches as well.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If she is so sure you have a sinus infection, why hasn't she prescribed a penicillin/augmentin antibiotic?

There are lots of reasons for headaches. If you have them daily, see a neurologist. You would do well to think back to when they started and see if you can recall what drug you had recently started before the headaches. But again, sooooo many causes.


----------

